# Loose stool (Is the Blue Buffalo too rich?)



## luke4275 (May 23, 2011)

My pup is 5 months old.. I posted a few times before.. First day home, great poop.. after that all down hill.. Some days terrible diarrhea.. now just loose. then ok then loose.. I've tried organic pumpkin, metamucil cookies, and missing link for extra fiber. Sometimes it works ok, not perfect, and sometimes the poop is like pudding.. Not sure what to do. I feed blue buffalo large breed puppy.. 2 cups in am and 2 cups in pm. Pup weighs 50 pounds. any ideas as to why poop isnt firm? I'd like it to be firm at all times. he has no parasites/giardia, etc. and is on interceptor and frontline plus.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

:bump:


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

It could very well be the BB, it's not uncommon. Have you had her checked more than once for giradia? It is a different test than the coccidia/worm test and if the giardia isn't sluffing off at the time it is checked it doesn't show up. I would recheck it. I used Innova LBP when I have a pup.


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

Have you tried feeding him less?
Over feeding is the number one cause of "pudding poop".


----------



## CelticGlory (Jan 19, 2006)

Tracy, I was thinking the same thing! So the amount you are feeding rounds out to be 4 cups per day. That is a lot of food for a 5mth. old puppy. Here is the chart for BB kibble.

Mature Weight : 1-3 months : 3-5 months :* 5-7 months* : 7-12 months
3-20 lbs : 1/4 to 1 : 1/3 to 1-1/4 : 1/2 to 1-1/2 : 3/4 to 1-1/2
21-50 lbs : 1 to 2-1/2 : 1-1/2 to 3 : *2 to 3-1/2 *: 3-1/3 to 4-1/2
51-100 lbs: 1-1/2 to 3 : 2-1/2 to 4 : *3-1/2 to 4-1/2* : 3-1/2 to 5
100+ lbs : 3-1/4 to 4 : 4 to 5-1/4 :5 to 6 : 5 to 7-1/2

I think the cups are supposed to be fed per meal, anyone tell me if I'm wrong. Vickki was a free-feeder after she turned three years old. So if the pup gets say 3 cups of kibble, that would mean 1 1/2 cups per meal correct?


----------



## Anthony8858 (Sep 18, 2011)

I'm gonna go against the grain here a bit....

My pup battled giardia, and occasional loose stool. My vet suggested a solution to the loose stool, without making any radical changed to the diet.

Keep feeding the BB. Back off a little bit. Sometimes a half cup is enough to trigger loose stools.

The previous poster gave the recommended daily feeding, start with that.

Go pick up a can of Science diet LIGHT. It's a liver formula, and it's thick. Just add two harmless tablespoons to the regular food, mix it well.
The day I started doing that, her stools firmed up. Go buy a 2.00 can, and see what happens.


----------



## Grizz's dad (Dec 28, 2011)

We had the same problem with BB. We tried scaling back his food, mixing in a little rice (vet's suggestion), and other avenues. In the end we switched to Innova and it was an instant change to firm stool! Knock on wood. We've also noticed that BB made Grizz thirsty as all get out. He would suck down a whole bowl of water and look at us for more. He would drink so much so fast that he'd throw it up. Since we made the change he's drinking a more normal amount. 

In the end it's what works best for your dog.


----------

